# Cocoon victim



## Erlang (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.
New arrival here. 

I had a flash of inspiration in the night and built this Cocoon Victim in about an hour.

Materials:

Bag of Bones (Foam skeleton parts) - Asda (UK WallMart) £6
A peice of garden fleece - free (keen gardeners)
polyester Spider web prop (left over from last year) - Asda 35p if bought new.
Some fishing line.
Hot glue.





The bag of bones has approx 1 skull, 2 feet, 2 hand, plus about 5 assorted bones.





I hot glued the Skull to various bones and added a hand and a foot

It doesn't matter if it anatomically incorrect, just as long as it gives the impression.


 This is the fleece, it is a strong manmade gauze for protecting plants.  




I cut a teardrop shape to form a bag, using the hot glue to seal one side, then turned it inside out. 
(Be careful as the glue nozzle will melt the gauze).  
You might have another way of making the pouch/bag.



I found it looks better when sealing him in, to NOT make it like the other seam, but to use the hot glue to wrap the fleece around the bones more tightly.

Once he was sealed in I used the web material to build up a cocoon layer over the fleece. 
Using hot glue to anchor in places and the strecting it very thinly. 
As I went along I added small plastic spiders (hatchlings) so they are layered throughout the cocoon.
(these were in the 35pence web packet).



I wanted to give the cocoon a strong means of attachment
so I tied the fishing line to the top (multistrands)
and as I layered on the web I pulled strands up to the fishing line above the fleece
and hot glued them (asbetos fingers) to the line (be careful not to melt the line).​
I have about half the bones left over, but no skull so I will use them elsewhere.

The fleece really helped keep everthing neat and under control.

I might try a copsified victim if I can spare the time.

Have fun.


----------

